# A question about my Kindle Fire.



## Ruth n Jersey (May 7, 2017)

I enjoy reading on my Kindle Fire but find it to be quite heavy after reading for awhile. I also like to read into the wee hours of the night. I like to lay on my side with the kindle propped against a pillow at the same angle. I still have to poke at it with my stylus or finger to turn the page and because I am getting really lazy in my old age wish there was a better way to do this. Do they make a clicker or something that I could push to turn the page? My son has some gizmo on whatever he uses that turns the page when he says"turn page". This wouldn't be good for me. I doubt the hubby would appreciate me saying turn page during the night. Anything else available? Your thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## JustBonee (May 7, 2017)

I gave up on my Kindle Fire for that exact same reason.  I found it hard to drift off to  sleep when I  had to keep poking at it ..just not relaxing to me.


----------



## Grampa Don (May 7, 2017)

A regular Kindle is much nicer to read in bed and easier on the eyes. The Fire weighs about 11 oz., the Kindle Voyage weighs just a bit over 6 and is smaller.  And, it has what are called haptic buttons on both sides for page turning.  They are not real buttons, but pressure sensors that give a little buzz when you press them.  It even has an automatic light dimmer to adjust the brightness depending on room light.  It's often on sale, which it is right now.  If you have a Best Buy or Office Depot near you, you can try it out.

I have the Kindle Paperwhite.  It's a tiny bit heavier and a tiny bit bigger, but I don't mind tapping the screen to turn the page, and it cost less.

Don


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 7, 2017)

Grampa Don said:


> A regular Kindle is much nicer to read in bed and easier on the eyes. The Fire weighs about 11 oz., the Kindle Voyage weighs just a bit over 6 and is smaller.  And, it has what are called haptic buttons on both sides for page turning.  They are not real buttons, but pressure sensors that give a little buzz when you press them.  It even has an automatic light dimmer to adjust the brightness depending on room light.  It's often on sale, which it is right now.  If you have a Best Buy or Office Depot near you, you can try it out.
> 
> I have the Kindle Paperwhite.  It's a tiny bit heavier and a tiny bit bigger, but I don't mind tapping the screen to turn the page, and it cost less.
> 
> Don


 Thank you for the info. The Kindle Voyage does look good the only problem is that my library won't let me use anything but the kindle Fire,not even the Paperwhite. Maybe in time they will add more options. I haven't checked recently but I will.


----------



## Grampa Don (May 7, 2017)

I believe the Nook Glowlight and the Kobo Aura e-readers are able to read your library's books.  They are nice readers, and very similar to the Kindle Paperwhite.  But, they don't have page turn buttons.  My wife hates tapping the screen to turn pages too.  She loves her old style Kindle with real buttons even though it has no screen light.

Don


----------

